# Megane R26.R #21's first detail.



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

I've had my Megane R26.R since Christmas Eve, but unfortunately the paintwork was in a sorry state. Having bought another Megane from the same dealership a year ago, which had perfect Liquid Yellow paint, I made the mistake of not telling them not to wash the car. My trust was all too misguided.

On the face of it, the car's a bit of a looker....




























However, under the light, the metallic black paint was covered in swirls. I had to do something as it was painful to look at for me.

So out came the G220. Using a combination of Megs #83 and Sonus SFX-3 finishing polish, I've now got the paintwork to a standard much closer to what it should have been, though it's not 100% perfect.

Apologies for some of the blurry shots.

Door before



















Door after



















Mirror before










Mirror after










Rear bumper before










Rear bumper after










Front NS wing before










Front NS wing after










After a coat of of Dodo Juice Supernatural, she was looking much much better. I really was wincing every time I saw the paintwork under the lights.
My aim was 2 coats but it was dark enough outside after coat 1 and I was freezing!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats shocking for a new car!! never liked the Meganes but that looks awesome!


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

fantastic cars and looks very well in that colour , good work there


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

wow! that looks awesome mate.

definately different! :thumb:


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

I am waiting for the renault garage near me to get one of them in so I can have a drive, looks very nice, what do it drive like?????


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I love that car, oh and good job with those swirls. It is shame a brand new car can arrive looking like that.


----------



## strell (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow looks lovely, but what did the garage use to clean it? a scouring pad???


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

wow what a car been looking at the r26 but that is stunning (though the other half sat next to e doesnt quite get it, lol) cant believe they let you have it in that state


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

thats a stunning motor m8, that reminds me of the old r5 gt turbos (especially the rear pic of it)


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice car :thumb:, crap new car prep again


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Forget the detail what's it like to drive compared to the std 225? I used to have a 225F1 which was great performance wise, unfortunately it was built from tissue and depreciated like a London mini cab.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Mattieuk said:


> Forget the detail what's it like to drive compared to the std 225? I used to have a 225F1 which was great performance wise, unfortunately it was built from tissue and depreciated like a London mini cab.


I think the easiest way to describe the drive compared to the standard meganesport (albeit my previous one was the R26, based on the phase2 Meg with the clever diff and better build than the phase1 225), is to say it's a very similar driving experience, except everything is turned up to 11. Tyre noise (Toyo R888's), wind noise (poly rear windows) and exhaust (optional Titanium system). Ride is quite a bit harsher too, despite softer spring rates than the R26.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

And just because it's a cool photo...


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

gorgeous car and colour scheme.

fantastic detail too


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like a beast, bet it shifts!!

:thumb:

cracking work too!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

KKM said:


> *Looks like a beast, bet it shifts*!!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> cracking work too!!


just found this:






(car looks cracking btw, just don't take it back to the dealer for servicing! or they will undo your hard work)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

What a superb looking machine - love that!! :thumb:

Looks 100% better now after the detailing work! :thumb:
Can only echo everyone else's comments about the dealer prep, but it's commonplace these days isn't it? which is a shame and not right.

Might be an obvious question, but is that net/webbing inside just to provide some separation from the 'boot' area and the the rest of the interior? I only ask because one of my cars has fixed back bucket seats, no rear seats and a rear strut brace, so I fancy doing something similar


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes mate, it's a net to stop your luggage from coming forward under braking. I can sympathise with you has my fiesta ST was stripped out with fixed buckets and no rears, and I had exactly that happen!

The net is manufactured by Sabelt for the car, but i'm sure there's something similar out there.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Arun said:


> Yes mate, it's a net to stop your luggage from coming forward under braking. I can sympathise with you has my fiesta ST was stripped out with fixed buckets and no rears, and I had exactly that happen!
> 
> The net is manufactured by Sabelt for the car, but i'm sure there's something similar out there.


Cheers for that, mate :thumb: (I've the 2 rear seatbelts that have sat doing nothing for years, so I might make my own ).


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AWESOME car - love it!! 

I am surprised that the door bump strips aren't colour coded though - shame that - you going to get them done?

Congrats.

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> AWESOME car - love it!!
> 
> I am surprised that the door bump strips aren't colour coded though - shame that - you going to get them done?
> 
> ...


The funny thing with those are, they're supposed to be. The white cars that have been delivered are all colourcoded, but from my experience from my last megane (liquid yellow) which had colourcoded strips, they only use a couple thin coats. I suspect they've done the same with this one, because it doesn't feel like bare plastic. Just very thinly sprayed.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Arun said:


> I think the easiest way to describe the drive compared to the standard meganesport (albeit my previous one was the R26, based on the phase2 Meg with the clever diff and better build than the phase1 225), is to say it's a very similar driving experience, except everything is turned up to 11. Tyre noise (Toyo R888's), wind noise (poly rear windows) and exhaust (optional Titanium system). Ride is quite a bit harsher too, despite softer spring rates than the R26.


The R26R does look cool as Fook tbh.

I used to be a big RS fan having owned a tuned 172, 182 and then mk2 225 F1. I fell out with Renault because they are too quick to bring out new versions on existing models which does nothing for the residuals on past versions. For example 225 F1 was supposed to be the trick ltd edition, within 18 months the R26 came out then within 12 month along came the R26R. This year the new Megane RS is due.....


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Very very very nice car, didnt really like the meganes but after seeing the r26.r and the glowing reviews it got in the evo coty issue im very impressed!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one.


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

simply stunning! 

awesome bit of kit, and nice turnaround there

what were renault thinking when they washed that :O


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Simonez said:


> simply stunning!
> 
> awesome bit of kit, and nice turnaround there
> 
> what were renault thinking when they washed that :O


I think something along the lines of " 'ere this'll **ss him off "

What's quite annoying is that the car was in their hands for less than 24hrs. Suppose you can do that damage in just a few mins.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dont even want to think about the state of the sponge, suppose they didnt even use a new one just the old one sitting in a bucket out back


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice Megane....and correction for a new motor...:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a stunning car, really like them :thumb:


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Cheers, Tristan


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, didn't notice it was you, you've changed?  top choice :thumb:


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

That car is absolutely amazing.:argie: I would love to have one if insurance wasnt an issue. Did you get a good deal on it if you dont mind me asking?  I know the clio sports were on offer a while back with a healthy chunk off the list price. I was going to get a Twingo sport but opted for a Suzuki in the end.

Shocking dealership treatment there, good to see you had a good blast at getting it sorted. How come you didn't opt for the yellow this time round?


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Black cars absolute  for showing up everything


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking good Arun


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tasty......more pics please becoming a real fan of these now!!!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

A very cool looking machine. Enjoy it!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

like the looks of that. bet it goes nicely.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

tonz said:


> Black cars absolute  for showing up everything


Even better for showing hard work and stunning results though


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

RichieLee said:


> That car is absolutely amazing.:argie: I would love to have one if insurance wasnt an issue. Did you get a good deal on it if you dont mind me asking?  I know the clio sports were on offer a while back with a healthy chunk off the list price. I was going to get a Twingo sport but opted for a Suzuki in the end.
> 
> Shocking dealership treatment there, good to see you had a good blast at getting it sorted. How come you didn't opt for the yellow this time round?


Put it this way, My one has metallic paint (£375), roll cage/Toyo pack (£700), titanium exhaust (£2200) and climate (£400) and I paid less for that than the list price for a standard car.

I didn't want a yellow one as I don't think it suits the R as well as the standard R26. Ends up looking too much of a NYC cab with the bare carbon bonnet. I didn't want the bonnet to stand out.

Golf548, i'll post more pics this evening, but if you find my photobucket menu from the photo links, you should be able to see my albums.


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

sounds like you got a good deal,


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont like fwd cars tbh, but i have great respect for this one, as i know its a proper drivers car. Hope you enjoy it mate.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome motor, nice one matey! When you getting her on track


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Never seen that spec Megane before, it has abit of a menacing stance and glare to it lol....is it basically a road legal race car?


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks stunning to be honest, really do like the car, see you went a few options, are you running it as an every day car with the R888's?

Thought about getting one but after watching my current R26 loose money handover fist and I got a good deal on a 6 month old demo, I just could not justify it, in my own head. Someone mentioned the new Megane RS is due out this year :doublesho if thats the case then I might shift my R26 on as much as its a great car, there are others out there I want to try.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Silver R26 said:


> Looks stunning to be honest, really do like the car, see you went a few options, are you running it as an every day car with the R888's?
> 
> Thought about getting one but after watching my current R26 loose money handover fist and I got a good deal on a 6 month old demo, I just could not justify it, in my own head. Someone mentioned the new Megane RS is due out this year :doublesho if thats the case then I might shift my R26 on as much as its a great car, there are others out there I want to try.


Yes mate, it's my daily drive. The tyres have been fine, even in these sub zero conditions. If you treat them respect they won't bite.

New Megane RS is indeed due August/September time.

MickCTR, she'll be out on track asap. Earmarked a RenaultSport trackday in May at Brands Hatch, and like my LY R26, will be using this on in my regional sprint championship. Gonna do as many rounds as I can this season.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

More pics in my galleries. Easier if I just give the links so people can browse.

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b298/arunweb100/R26R close shots/

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b298/arunweb100/R26R Handover/

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b298/arunweb100/R26R Handover 2/


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for that info Arun, bu**er annoyed about that, gonna sell mine in a few months I think. 

Never driven with R888's but had the Yoko 048's which are very simliar on a Caterham and they were fantastic in the dry with medium compound, took alot of abuse for them to let go, just need respect in the wet.


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

if the side strips are meant to be colour coded I would request they paint them fully, 

lovely car though


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Arun said:


> Yes mate, it's my daily drive. The tyres have been fine, even in these sub zero conditions. If you treat them respect they won't bite.
> 
> New Megane RS is indeed due August/September time.
> 
> MickCTR, she'll be out on track asap. Earmarked a RenaultSport trackday in May at Brands Hatch, and like my LY R26, will be using this on in my regional sprint championship. Gonna do as many rounds as I can this season.


Interesting. I intend to get on track with the S come the spring but the sprinting really does appeal to me. We ought to get a DW track day organised this summer, I think there'd be enough interest these days!!!

Edit: As for R888's, i once spoke with Andy Barnes about them (Mr Sumo UK) and he was a huge fan, even in the wet. As you say, if treated with respect then they are as good as anything else in the wet, and awesome in the dry!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

The Honda will be a great sprinter. Co-incidentally under current rules i'd have to change tyres if I wanted to enter my car in a standard road car class, as the R888's aren't on the relevant list for that class.

I've still not driven them in the wet (not had any rain in the 13days of ownership!), but have been told by people that also use them on everyday cars, that they are fine in the wet. Caution just needs to be exercised around standing water.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cracking looking Renault Arun.:thumb:


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

not a Renault fun....but that is one stunning motor


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Amazing car there im soooo jealous.


----------



## kyle_sxi (Oct 29, 2006)

i hope its going to go on track


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Very nice car mate. Need to give my Clio a going over with the PC once the weather warms up !


----------



## manu350 (Jan 1, 2009)

nice job for a nice car:thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Lets have some more pics of the finished article mate it looks a niiice car!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

benji330i said:


> Lets have some more pics of the finished article mate it looks a niiice car!


I'm afraid I didn't take anymore post detailing pics, though I have plenty of pics of her clean in my gallery if you find my photobucket folders from the pic links

Believe me, you wouldn't want to see her today, either :

She was nice and clean at the Pistonheads meet on the 27th, so here are a couple of pics...


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

that looks awesome, very cool, and the red on black looks great


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this some.

The R26'R is simply stunning and you seem to have the perfect spec for it!

Great work.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good job on a cool car!:thumb:

Would love the opportunity to drive one, after the glowing review Evo Mag gave it, on their car of the year test. It sounds like a proper drivers machine!:driver:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Still looking good Arun! 

Will see you at Brands in May too. Are you planning on doing all of the Renault days this year? Everything is on my to do list. Not sure about Oulton or Cadwell due to the distance though! Makes it harder to get past MrsR lol!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work on the car it looks superb


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats awesome! shocking swirlys for a new car tho!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Cracking car mate and nice work


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

_daveR said:


> Still looking good Arun!
> 
> Will see you at Brands in May too. Are you planning on doing all of the Renault days this year? Everything is on my to do list. Not sure about Oulton or Cadwell due to the distance though! Makes it harder to get past MrsR lol!


Just Brands for the moment, mate. Got this season's sprinting to think about as well, so trackdays take 2nd place after those. Would love to do Cadwell, but it's just the distance. Same for Spa as well! lol


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Some pics from the weekend when my car (#021 met #024


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

That's hardcore mate :doublesho

Cracking car :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Absolutely love the car, but personally not a fan of the red wheels, if they'd done it with a black and yellow theme I'd have been blown away. But you can't deny it looks bloody amazing. Is it your daily driver?!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Absolutely love the car, but personally not a fan of the red wheels, if they'd done it with a black and yellow theme I'd have been blown away. But you can't deny it looks bloody amazing. Is it your daily driver?!


Yep, daily driver! I would have loved it if they did black and orange a la GT3 RS. Since you mention black and yellow, someone on ebay is doing replica graphics in yellow, but you just know the quality will be shonky.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RenaultSport-...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------

